# [UEFI]boot windows avec \EFI\gentoo\grubx64.efi[RESOLU]

## Skippythekangoo

Salutations à toutes et à tous...

J'ai une gentoo fonctionelle, en parrallèle d'une LinuxMint et d'un Windows 10 (installé par le constructeur).

Jusquà présent, j'utilisais le grub de LinuxMint pour booter ma machine sur les trois systèmes.

J'ai décidé hier d'installer GRub via Gentoo, et là, c'est le drame...

Quand je dis drame, j'exagère un poil.. :p

Apparement, Grub est bien installé :

```
Gentoo /boot/efi/EFI # efibootmgr

BootCurrent: 0002

Timeout: 0 seconds

BootOrder: 0003,0002,3002,0001,2002,2001,2003

Boot0000* Lecteur de CD/DVD-ROM interne (UEFI)

Boot0001  Windows Boot Manager

Boot0002* ubuntu

Boot0003* gentoo

Boot2001* USB Drive (UEFI)

Boot2002* Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive (UEFI)

Boot3000* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk

Boot3001* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk

Boot3002* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk

Boot3003* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk

Boot3004* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk

```

mais quand je demande à EFI de booter sur l'entrée "gentoo", il boot sur windows, alors que :

```
Boot0001  Windows Boot Manager   HD(1,GPT,2b22d83c-9e5b-4ddc-a1ce-cbf7288355ee,0x800,0x82000)/File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...&................

Boot0002* ubuntu   HD(1,GPT,2b22d83c-9e5b-4ddc-a1ce-cbf7288355ee,0x800,0x82000)/File(\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi)

Boot0003* gentoo   HD(1,GPT,2b22d83c-9e5b-4ddc-a1ce-cbf7288355ee,0x800,0x82000)/File(\EFI\gentoo\grubx64.efi)
```

Donc, "grub-install" a bien fait son boulot, du moins "efibootmgr", en créant l'entrée "gentoo" avec le fichiers qui va bien, mais impossible de b'arriver sur le "grub" de ma Gentoo.

Un petit coup de main s'il vous plaît.

En vous remerciant d'avance,

Skippy the Kangoo...Last edited by Skippythekangoo on Sat Nov 04, 2017 5:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Skippythekangoo

Reuh.

Soucis partiellement résolu.

Je n'avais pas désactivé le secure boot, pensant que puisque LinuxMint s'était installé avec, Getnoo en ferait autant...

Gentoo ne gère pas le sécure boot...???

EDIT :

Je crois avoir trouvé mon bonheur avec ça.

----------

